

Big Data won't be as effective as we all expect - troyastorino
http://www.technologyreview.com/business/40320/?ref=rss

======
drats
This is silly linkbait. Suffice to say a host of multi-billion dollar
companies beg to disagree.

~~~
rhizome
It's just the game of competing polemics. Pro-BigData was last week, and so
the pendulum swings.

~~~
rhizome
I should add: next week we should start seeing the Hegelian Synthesis
(Aufheben) on this topic, where someone positions themselves as even-handed
and purports to explain circumstances where BigData is good, and where it
might be a waste.

